# .NET and More > ASP.NET And ASP.NET Core > VS 2015 why datatables widith changes on search

## Makumbi

How can i maintain same grid view view with as it existed before search
before search 


after search

----------


## jdc2000

Possibly useful links:

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...-to-resize-asp

https://helpej2.syncfusion.com/aspne...olumn-resizing

https://www.codegrepper.com/code-exa...resize+disable

----------

